# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ตัวอักษร ตัวรีดติดเสื้อ ตัดเองกะมือ...

## Kalampli Metal

*" จำหน่าย ตัวอักษร ตัวรีดติดเสื้อ ตัดเองกะมือคร๊าาา"

              ตัวอักษร ทำจากผ้าสักหลาดสีไม่ตก

      สามารถรีดได้ง่ายๆที่บ้าน ด้วยเตารีดธรรมดา

            ซักมือหรือซักเครื่องก็ได้ไม่มีหลุด

        สีตัวอักษรทั้งหมด 20 สี เลือกสีได้ตามใจ

             อักษรมีทั้งภาษาไทยและภาษาอังกฤษ

 รูปต่างๆมีมากมายให้เลือก และรับทำตามแบบด้วยนะค่ะ

  ตัวอักษรมีหลายขนาด เริ่มต้นที่ราคาตัวละ 8 บาท

 



ตัวอย่างตัวรีดติดเสื้อแบบรูปตกแต่ง



  เสื้อตัวอักษร A-Z , 0-9  เลือกสีอักษรได้ 20 สี

                         SS , S , M , L ราคาตัวละ 240 บาท

                                  XL , XXL ราคาตัวละ 280 บาท

 ( เสื้อมีเฉพาะคอกลมสีเทาท็อป จัดส่งฟรีแบบลงทะเบียน , EMS เพิ่มตัวละ 20 บาท )



เสื้อตัวรีดติดเสื้อ ลายอื่นๆ


           

                                        สื่อสารสอบถาม 

                                        081-4851090

                                    line id. : kalampli

                               facebook : /klp.kalampli
    
                               kalampli@hotmail.com

*
   *ชมสินค้าและตัวอย่างได้ ณ. www.kalampli.com ขอบคุณคร๊าาา*

----------


## Kalampli Metal

เสื้อ...ตัวอักษร



รายละเอียดตามลิงค์ด้านล่างเลยจ้า...
http://www.kalampli.com/index.php?mo=30&cid=319574

----------


## Kalampli Metal

*ซักมือหรือซักเครื่องก็ได้ตามปกติ ไม่มีหลุดคร๊าาา...*

----------


## Kalampli Metal

line id. : kalampli

                      facebook : /klp.kalampli

ชมสินค้าและตัวอย่างได้ ณ. www.kalampli.com ขอบคุณคร๊าาา

----------


## Kalampli Metal

สีตัวอักษรทั้งหมด 20 สี เลือกสีได้ตามใจ

----------


## Kalampli Metal



----------


## Kalampli Metal



----------


## Kalampli Metal

*      line id. : kalampli

facebook : /klp.kalampli*

----------


## Kalampli Metal

*ราคาส่ง สื่อสารสอบถามได้จ้า...*

----------


## Kalampli Metal

*รับทำตามแบบด้วยนะค่ะ*

----------


## Kalampli Metal

*จะซื้อเฉพาะตัวอักษร ตัวรีด ไปรีดเองที่บ้าน หรือจะซื้อพร้อมเสื้อก็ได้คร๊าาา...*

----------


## Kalampli Metal

*เสื้อทีม เสื้อกลุ่ม เล่นน้ำสงกรานต์*

----------


## Kalampli Metal

*facebook : /klp.kalampli*

----------


## Kalampli Metal

*วันหยุดสงกรานต์สั่งสินค้าได้ตามปกตินะคะ จัดส่งสินค้าหลังวันที่ 15 เมษายนจ้า...*

----------


## Kalampli Metal

*ชมสินค้าและตัวอย่างได้ ณ. www.kalampli.com ขอบคุณจ้า...*

----------


## Kalampli Metal

* สามารถรีดได้ง่ายๆที่บ้าน ด้วยเตารีดธรรมดา*

----------


## Kalampli Metal

facebook : /klp.kalampli

----------


## Kalampli Metal

มีอักษรขนาดใหม่มาเพิ่มจร้า KLP-015

----------


## Kalampli Metal

เสื้อยืด...KLP มีลายใหม่มาเพิ่มจ้า รหัสT5 ,รหัสT6

----------


## Kalampli Metal

มีรูปตกแต่งมาเพิ่มจ้า...

----------


## Kalampli Metal

ตัวอักษร ตัวรีดติดเสื้อ ตัดเองกะมือ...

----------


## Kalampli Metal

line id. : kalampli

                      facebook : /klp.kalampli

ชมสินค้าและตัวอย่างได้ ณ. www.kalampli.com ขอบคุณคร๊าาา

----------


## Kalampli Metal

เสื้อตัวอักษร A-Z สอบถามได้จ้า

----------


## Kalampli Metal

*เสื้อตัวอักษร ตัวรีดติดเสื้อ...

 Line id. : kalampli*

----------


## Kalampli Metal

*รับทำตามแบบลูกค้าด้วยนะจ๊ะ...
*

----------


## Kalampli Metal

\m/    \m/

----------


## Kalampli Metal

เสื้อตัวอักษรแบบใหม่มาเพิ่มจ้า...

----------


## Kalampli Metal

line id. : kalampli

----------


## Kalampli Metal

พรุ่งนี้พบกับเราที่งาน สินเจริญ Garage Sale ปี2 ได้จ้า... 

http://www.kalampli.com/index.php?mo=14&newsid=395066

----------


## Kalampli Metal

ตัวอักษร ทำจากผ้าสักหลาดสีไม่ตก

      สามารถรีดได้ง่ายๆที่บ้าน ด้วยเตารีดธรรมดา

----------


## Kalampli Metal

*" จำหน่าย ตัวอักษร ตัวรีดติดเสื้อ ตัดเองกะมือคร๊าาา"

              ตัวอักษร ทำจากผ้าสักหลาดสีไม่ตก

      สามารถรีดได้ง่ายๆที่บ้าน ด้วยเตารีดธรรมดา

            ซักมือหรือซักเครื่องก็ได้ไม่มีหลุด

        สีตัวอักษรทั้งหมด 20 สี เลือกสีได้ตามใจ

             อักษรมีทั้งภาษาไทยและภาษาอังกฤษ

 รูปต่างๆมีมากมายให้เลือก และรับทำตามแบบด้วยนะค่ะ

  ตัวอักษรมีหลายขนาด เริ่มต้นที่ราคาตัวละ 8 บาท

 



ตัวอย่างตัวรีดติดเสื้อแบบรูปตกแต่ง



  เสื้อตัวอักษร A-Z , 0-9  เลือกสีอักษรได้ 20 สี

                         SS , S , M , L ราคาตัวละ 240 บาท

                                  XL , XXL ราคาตัวละ 280 บาท

 ( เสื้อมีเฉพาะคอกลมสีเทาท็อป จัดส่งฟรีแบบลงทะเบียน , EMS เพิ่มตัวละ 20 บาท )



เสื้อตัวรีดติดเสื้อ ลายอื่นๆ


           

                                        สื่อสารสอบถาม 

                                        081-4851090

                                    line id. : kalampli

                               facebook : /klp.kalampli
    
                               kalampli@hotmail.com

*
   *ชมสินค้าและตัวอย่างได้ ณ. www.kalampli.com ขอบคุณคร๊าาา*

----------


## Kalampli Metal

เสื้อยืดตัวอักษร ตัวอักษรเป็นผ้าสักหลาด เลือกสีได้ 20 สีจ้า...

----------


## Kalampli Metal

ตัวอักษร ตัวรีดติดเสื้อ 

สามารถรีดได้ง่ายๆที่บ้าน ด้วยเตารีดธรรมดา

ตัวอักษร ทำจากผ้าสักหลาดสีไม่ตก

ซักมือหรือซักเครื่องก็ได้ไม่มีหลุด

สีตัวอักษรทั้งหมด 20 สี เลือกสีได้ตามใจ

    Line id : kalampli

----------


## Kalampli Metal

ราคาขายส่ง ตัวอักษร ตัวรีดติดเสื้อ สอบถามได้จ้า...

----------


## Kalampli Metal

ติดตาม กะหล่ำปลี...สัญจร ตามลิงค์ด้านล่างเลยจ้า

http://www.kalampli.com/index.php?mo=17

----------


## Kalampli Metal

ตัวอักษรมีหลายขนาด เริ่มต้นที่ราคาตัวละ 8 บาท

----------


## Kalampli Metal

เสื้อตัวอักษร A-Z , 0-9  เลือกสีอักษรได้ 20 สี

----------


## Kalampli Metal

\m/    \m/

----------


## Kalampli Metal

วันศุกร์ 28 สิงหาคม 58  กะหล่ำปลี Metal สัญจร อยู่ที่ The Sense ปิ่นเกล้า บูธ53 ตั้งแต่บ่าย 3โมงเย็น เจอกันจ้า...

----------


## Kalampli Metal

ไม่มีหน้าร้านนะจ๊ะ ส่งสินค้าทางไปรษณีย์จ้า...

----------


## Kalampli Metal

ตัวอักษรรีดติดเสื้อมี 20 สี มีหลายขนาด เลือกได้ตามใจเลยจ้าาาา....

----------


## Kalampli Metal

มีแบบอักษรใหม่มาเพิ่มจ้า KLP-016

----------


## Kalampli Metal

สินค้าเป็นงานตัดมือไม่ได้ใช้เครื่องตัดนะจ๊ะ

----------


## Kalampli Metal

ระยะเวลาในการตัด ขึ้นอยู่กับจำนวนอักษรจ้า...

----------


## Kalampli Metal

ตัวอักษร ตัวรีดติดเสื้อ

 line id. : kalampli

facebook : /klp.kalampli

----------


## Kalampli Metal

ราคาขายส่งสอบถามได้จ้า...

 line id. : kalampli

facebook : /klp.kalampli

----------


## Kalampli Metal

ไม่มีสาขา ไม่มีหน้าร้านนะจ๊ะ ส่งสินค้าทางไปรษณีย์จ้า...

----------


## Kalampli Metal

จำหน่าย ตัวอักษร ตัวรีดติดเสื้อ ตัดเองกะมือคร๊าาา

www.kalampli.com

line id.  kalampli

facebook : /klp.kalampli

----------


## Kalampli Metal

ตัวรีดติดเสื้อ แบบอักษรมีทั้งภาษาไทยและภาษาอังกฤษจ้า...

----------


## Kalampli Metal

ตัวอักษร ตัวรีดติดเสื้อ

 line id. : kalampli

facebook : /klp.kalampli

----------


## Kalampli Metal

จำหน่าย ตัวอักษร ตัวรีดติดเสื้อ ตัดเองกะมือ

ไม่มีสาขา ไม่มีหน้าร้านนะจ๊ะ ส่งสินค้าทางไปรษณีย์จ้า...

www.kalampli.com

line id.  kalampli

facebook : /klp.kalampli

----------


## Kalampli Metal

ตัวอักษร ตัวรีดติดเสื้อ

 line id. : kalampli

facebook : /klp.kalampli

----------


## Kalampli Metal

จำหน่าย ตัวอักษร ตัวรีดติดเสื้อ ตัดเองกะมือ

ไม่มีสาขา ไม่มีหน้าร้านนะจ๊ะ ส่งสินค้าทางไปรษณีย์จ้า...

www.kalampli.com

line id.  kalampli

facebook : /klp.kalampli

----------


## Kalampli Metal

จำหน่าย ตัวอักษร ตัวรีดติดเสื้อ ตัดเองกะมือ

ไม่มีสาขา ไม่มีหน้าร้านนะจ๊ะ ส่งสินค้าทางไปรษณีย์จ้า...

www.kalampli.com

line id.  kalampli

facebook : /klp.kalampli

----------

